# Hogs around Cobb County?



## Cleankill47 (Aug 4, 2006)

Do any of you know where the nearest pigs are to me? I live in Austell, in Cobb county, and nobody I've talked to in person has even seen a wild hog anywhere near here. I'd like to hunt a few, mostly since there's no closed season, no limits, and no restrictions; which would help me pass a warden inspection without looking nervous. Plus, it's a good way to make sure my technique and equipment are up to par for the upcoming deer season...

I have a few friends as well that would love to get some porkers for a barbeque, and they haven't even seen a game animal larger than a squirrel, so I think it's a good way to get some more people into the sport.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Hintz (Aug 5, 2006)

i highly, highly doubt it there pigs in cobb


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 5, 2006)

Probably the nearest place for you would be Pine Log Mountain WMA.  West Cherokee/East Bartow county.


----------



## tearbritches (Aug 5, 2006)

ain't no hawgs around here! you should check some of the wma's off of the coast.


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 5, 2006)

You can come to Twiggs County (Near Macon, GA). We have lots of Hogs. Here are a few recent pics of some Summertime Hogs, All killed in the month of July, 2006
Hogguide 






*Woodys MemberTracy with  260+ Pound Boar Killed on July 21, 2006. Look at the recent scar from fighting on his back.*





*Look at those "Cutters"*





Saturday- 07/08/2006 Woodys Member Birdog1 with 150#Boar


In case you missed them, here is the Hog from Monday, July 3, 2006 - 220 # Boar

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f70/rapidfiregunner/TomAllensHog.jpg


And one from Thursday, July 6, 2006- 240# Boar

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f70/rapidfiregunner/DSC00138-1.jpg 


*PM if you are interested in a Hunt.*


----------



## Swab (Aug 8, 2006)

*There was a post a long time ago...*

that said something about some hogs getting hit on 575.  Maybe near Canton?  I don't remember, does anyone else remember that post?


----------



## Hintz (Aug 8, 2006)

probably on little river


----------



## tcoker (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm sure is saw a piglet on Mars Hill Rd just east of The powerlines, near the Allatoona Creek Core Land. It was a young pig, I could be wrong but I'd be willing to bet a bunch of money i saw a hawg.


----------



## danmc (Aug 10, 2006)

Swab said:
			
		

> that said something about some hogs getting hit on 575.  Maybe near Canton?  I don't remember, does anyone else remember that post?



I think I saw one somewhere between woodstock and canton along 575 that had been hit.  Would have been a year or 2 ago.  Can't recall exactly where and since I was driving I didn't get a really good look.


----------



## FVR (Aug 11, 2006)

Saw a dead pig right before the exit ramp on Chastain Rd., last year.  Backed up and verified, it was a hog.

As far as Pine Log, no hogs up here.  They all migrated to Cohutta.


----------



## dognducks (Aug 11, 2006)

i saw a dead pig during turkey season at paulding forest and my buddy swears he's in a club in carrolton with hogs


----------



## austin22 (Aug 17, 2012)

just seen the date, 2006, ugg


----------



## austin22 (Aug 17, 2012)

austin22 said:


> just seen the date, 2006, ugg



rich mtn
look at regulations
, but i'd go south for better luck
maybe even a qouta hunt for deer, go coastal,,


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 18, 2012)

Theres no hogs in cobb. I live off powder springs and as stated above the closest you "could" find hogs would be pine log... I haven't seen any there your next bet would be just about any wma somewhere south..other than that were outta luck up here


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 18, 2012)

There sure are hogs in Cobb. I have a pig that lives on either side of my home. Their husbands keep making corn trails away from the house, but they keep comming home. Those pigs sure are smart. LOL Just joking.


----------



## thap74 (Aug 21, 2012)

There are some hogs in Paulding Forest


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 30, 2012)

FVR said:


> Saw a dead pig right before the exit ramp on Chastain Rd., last year.  Backed up and verified, it was a hog.
> 
> As far as Pine Log, no hogs up here.  They all migrated to Cohutta.



Aint that the truth!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 30, 2012)

There are hogs out there, I saw a dead one out riverside Dr. That road that goes to the backside of that big QT on bankhead.


----------



## madison daniel (Sep 24, 2012)

lots of pigs in kingston/ shannon on the etowa river have caught many with dogs


----------

